# :: Av. Pedro de Osma, Barranco ::



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esos ficus tienen añooooos, deberían ser patrimonio de Barranco. Ojalá los cuiden...si fuera un millonario aburrido arreglar Barranco al 100% sería una de mis prioridades. También deberían obligar que los buses pasen por Bolognesi y no por Pedro de Osma, Grau o San Martín.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente decisiòn dejar el trabajo para luego de tomar las fotos!!!

Barranco es de lo mas bohémio que tiene Lima... es lo màximo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esos ficus algun dia van a matar a alguien. hno:


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

el otro dia se cayo uno de esos arboles


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ Asi es, cayó sobre una casa. Lo leí en el Comercio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> ^^ Asi es, cayó sobre una casa. Lo leí en el Comercio.


Cayó sobre el muro de una casa, no hubo pérdidas económicas muy graves.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El inicio de la avenida es super bonito*

Al lado del Parque Municipal... debería explotarse ésta avenida a nivel de afiches turísticos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Hermoso!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si a mi también me gusta.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Cayó sobre el muro de una casa, no hubo pérdidas económicas muy graves.


Eso es lo de menos, afortunadamente no mató a nadie.


----------



## jase8 (Aug 2, 2004)

cuando visite' Lima en Septiembre era un festival en este parque:










era un viernes o sabado, no me acuerdo. se venden comida, ropa, arte, joyeria, muchas cosas. Y tome' unas pisco sours alla.

Alquien sabe si hacen eso todo el tiempo, todos los fines de semana, o que????

Voy a regresar a Peru en Noviembre 2007, y quiero saber si es algo regular.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, y como dijeron, deberían darle mantenimiento a esos árboles, la base de éstos, está carcomida.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Para visitar el Museo de Osma*









Mantuve contacto via email con Fernando De Osma Ayulo (exalumno de mi colegio) y me dijo que podrían formar un grupito que con mucho gusto les guiarían en una visita por toda la Casona y poder tomar fotos dentro de la misma. A ver si se animan para comunicarle a Fernando.


----------

